# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ألغاز . . . من لها يا رواد الألوكة ؟!

## نضال مشهود

اللغز الأول :

سأل أحد الفلاحين جيرانه الثلاثة ، فقال :
بأي شكل أجعل حديقتى بحيث أن تصبح أوسع ما تكون ، لكن مع استعمال أقل عدد من العصا في سورها ؟
فقال الأول : تجعل الحديقة على شكل المربع ، فإنه واسع حقيقة وأحسن بكثير ولا شك من المثلث !
فرده الثاني قائلا : كلا ، بل تجعلها على شكل الدائرة ، فإنها أوسع الأشكال حجما وأقلها احتياجا إلى عصا السور .
وأما الثالث - وهو أذكاهم - فتبسم مليا ثم قال : أحسنتما جانبة الصواب . بل المفروض كذا وكذا . . .  .

والسؤال : ما الذي أجاب به هذا الشاطر يا ترى . . . ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الذي أعرفه أن الشكل الدائري هو الذي يحقق المطلوب.

----------


## نضال مشهود

هذه مضت . والمطلوب : تقديم معلومة جديدة تفوق ما أجاب به الأولان .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل المقصود الحصول على أفضل حل للجيران الثلاثة، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الشكل السداسي هو الأفضل.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

أصلا لم يبقى إلا جانب واحد يستعمل العصا, والجوانب الأخرى يحيطون به الجيران الثلاثة .

----------


## نضال مشهود

ليس الأمر كذلك يا شيخنا أبا مالك . فالجيران الثلاثة حدائقهم بخير وعافية فإنها معروفة الحدود .
فالمطلوب واضح كما في منطوق كلام الفلاح : أوسع حجمًا وأقل سورًا . أي : ما هي أوسع الأشكال لهذه الحديقة مساحةً وأقصرها محيطًا ؟ وبالنسبة للشكل السدسي ، فالدائري أفضل منه في هذا الأمر كما تعلمنا في الرياضيات .
وجواب الشيخ عبد العزيز ، ليس صحيحا . لأن السور عندئذ لا يحيط بكل جوانب الحديقة ، وليس هذا مقصود السؤال .

أقول : مفتاخ الحل التحرر من العوائد الضيقة (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

يبدو أن خرق العوائد من أشد الأشياء على الجميع (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم
أظن أنه يجعل حديقته عامة مفتوحة للجميع بدون حدود، وبذلك يستعمل أقل ما يمكن من العصي وهو صفر عصا

----------


## النالوتي السلفي

له جيران ثلاثة ( 1 )
يريد اكبر مساحة ( 2 )

اذا لا يمكنه ان يختار !! بل يبني سوره حسب حال حديقته وجيرانه !!

محاولة فقط (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

حقيقة . . . هذه الأجوبة من الإخوة مريحة للغاية ، وهي دلالة على يقظان أذهانكم فيما أحسب .

شيخنا أبا مالك . . . صدقتم في الوصف أن الشكل السداسي أنسب لهذا الأمر بالنسبة إلى مصلحة الجميع ، لكنه ليس مراد السؤال .
الأخ عبد العزيز . . . إجابتك جيدة ، ويمكن أن نجعل لها لغز آخر يناسبه .
الأخ أبا وئام . . . محاولتك طريفة ، لكن الصفر لا يقال له أقل أو أكثر .
الأخ النالوتي . . . فكر ثاقب ، لكن كيف لا يمكن لهذا الفلاح أن يختار ؟ أوما له أن ينقص من حديقته ما يشاء ؟

(ابتسامة ود للجميع)

----------


## نضال مشهود

والإجابة الصحيحة :

أن الشاطر تنحى جانبا بعيدا ، ثم وضع أقل عدد من العصا حول نفسه بقدر ما يكفي للسور ،
وأعلن أنه الآن خارج الحديقة !!

فهل وجدتم الآن طعم التحرر من المضايق . . . ؟  (ابتسامة)
وإلى لغز جديد بعد التعاليق . . .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله!
هذا يرجع إلى فهم كلمة (سُور)، فهذا (الشاطر) له فهمه الخاص لكلمة سور، وهذا الفهم غير الفهم المعروف عند الناس.
وما فعله لا يسمى (سورا) لغة ولا عرفا.


ذكرتني بالطرفة التي تحكى عن ثلاثة ذهبوا إلى الصين، أحدهم عالم أحياء، والثاني عالم فيزياء والثالث عالم رياضيات.
فرأوا خنزيرا أسود.
فقال عالم الأحياء: يا إلهي!! إن الخنازير في الصين سوداء!
وقال عالم الفيزياء: تقصد أن هناك خنزيرا واحدا في الصين لونه أسود!
وقال عالم الرياضيات: تقصد أن هناك في الصين خنزيرا واحدا على الأقل نصفُه أسود على الأقل!

----------


## نضال مشهود

أضحك الله سنك يا أبا مالك . . .
يعنى افرض أن لهذا الفلاح كل ما في الدنيا من الأرض إلا ذلك الموضع التي وقف عنده الشاطر .
فهل لا يسمى ذلك "سورا" لغة أو لغزا ؟  (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

نسيت أن أقول: إن هذا الحل أيضا على شكل دائري، فلم يأت بجديد!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقك الله
> 
> نسيت أن أقول: إن هذا الحل أيضا على شكل دائري، فلم يأت بجديد!


ليس بلازم يا شيخنا . . . بل هو على شكل جسم الشاطر أو قدميه  (ابتسامة) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

والآن إلى اللغز الثاني :

ذات يوم تباحث الشبلان الذكيان فيما بينهما :
+ الشبل الأول : لك الاختيار بين أن أسألك عشرة أسئلة سهلة أو سؤالا واحدا مما صعب مع فرصة الاستفسار مرتين .
- الشبل الثاني : وما هديتى إن أجبت ذلك إجابة قوية ؟
+ الأول : إن أطقت ذلك ، فلك كل ما في هذه المحفظة ومثله .
- الثاني : طيب ، هات سؤالا واحدا !
+ الأول : لعمي خمسة أولاد مجموع أعمارهم 50 . فما هذه الأعمار ؟
- الثاني : فهل أصغرهم بلغ من السن نصف الأكبر ؟
+ الأول : لا ، لم يبلغه !
- الثاني : حسنا . . فهل حاصل ضرب عمر الثاني في الأخير أكثر من 25 ؟
+ الأول : نعم ، هو كذلك !
- الثاني : إذن ، أعمارهم : 3 ، 6 ، 6 ، 11 ، 24 .
+ الأول : رائع ! لكن ، كيف عرفت ذلك . . . ؟
- الثاني : ..............................  ...........

المطلوب : ماالذي أجاب به ذلك الثاني ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله، وهل هذا الحل صحيح أصلا؟
هناك عدد كبير من الحلول، فمثلا:
الأعمار 6 ، 7 ، 10 ، 13 ، 14 تحقق هذه المعطيات؛ لأن 6 أقل من نصف 14، ولأن 7 × 10 أكبر من 25 !!

----------


## نضال مشهود

متأكدون يا شيخنا . . . ؟   (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

لدفع الارتياب أقول : الحل صحيح مائة في المائة ، فواقع الأمر يأبى غير ذلك .
فالأول اسمه هشام ، والثاني فطن ، والثالث والرابع والخامس : عمر وعمرو وعمير .

هل زدت الطين - بهذا التقرير - بلة ؟ (ابتسامة)
أم أنني قرّبت به لكم النجعة ؟

----------


## يحيى صالح

> لدفع الارتياب أقول : الحل صحيح مائة في المائة ، فواقع الأمر يأبى غير ذلك .
> فالأول اسمه هشام ، والثاني فطن ، والثالث والرابع والخامس : عمر وعمرو وعمير .
> هل زدت الطين - بهذا التقرير - بلة ؟ (ابتسامة)
> أم أنني قرّبت به لكم النجعة ؟


أضحك الله سنك
هذه تذكرني بما ذكروه عن أتوبيس ( حافلة ) تجري بسرعة 100 كيلومتر بالساعة وسعر التذكرة فيها جنيهان وعدد ركابها 50 راكبا ، والسؤال :
ما هو اسم السائق ؟

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> ما هو اسم السائق ؟


اسمه العراقي الأصيل، لكنه مصري !
صحيح ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> اسمه العراقي الأصيل، لكنه مصري !
> صحيح ؟


لعله خطأ ، فالسائق يبدو أنه فرنجي الأصل واللغة . أما القمشري ، فلا أدري  (ابتسامة)

يا إخوتاه . . . المطلوب حل اللغز ، لا الذهاب يمنة ويسرة !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عجزنا ......... فأتنا بالحل، وفقك الله.
وأتمنى ألا يكون من اللعب بالألفاظ.

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز من جنس " اللعب بالوعي والذاكرة " .
وهاكم الجواب :




> والآن إلى اللغز الثاني :
> 
> ذات يوم تباحث الشبلان الذكيان فيما بينهما :
> + الشبل الأول : لك الاختيار بين أن أسألك عشرة أسئلة سهلة أو سؤالا واحدا مما صعب مع فرصة الاستفسار مرتين .
> - الشبل الثاني : وما هديتى إن أجبت ذلك إجابة قوية ؟
> + الأول : إن أطقت ذلك ، فلك كل ما في هذه المحفظة ومثله .
> - الثاني : طيب ، هات سؤالا واحدا !
> + الأول : لعمي خمسة أولاد مجموع أعمارهم 50 . فما هذه الأعمار ؟
> - الثاني : فهل أصغرهم بلغ من السن نصف الأكبر ؟
> ...


فصحة الجواب السابق واقعة بالموافقة .
وإن قدر أنه خطأ ، فالقصة نفس القصة ،
واللغز نفس اللغز ،
والجواب نفس الجواب ،
والبسمة هي هي  :Smile:  .

ودمتم / للمحب .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
ولو لم يجب نهائيا لكان قد أصاب أيضا على قياس قولك !

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقك الله
> ولو لم يجب نهائيا لكان قد أصاب أيضا على قياس قولك !


نعم يا شيخنا . لكن اللغز يقول :
المطلوب : ماالذي أجاب به ذلك الثاني ؟
فجوابه ذلك (3،6،6،11،24) قويّ جدّا . . . لاستيفاء الشروط فيه وموافقته لما حصل من الاستفسارين .
فضلا عن أن الأول إنما يقول : "رائع !" وليس فيه دلالة على صحة الجواب ، بل قد يدل على الإعجاب بثقة المجيب وبراعته .
وفضلا عن أن اللغز لم يحك : هل الثاني حصل على الجائزة أم لا . (وهذه الفضلات مجرد إضافات لما سبق)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

صائغ ذهب عنده عشرة من العمال قسّم عليهم قطعة من الذهب حجمها 1 كيلو وطلب أن يصنع كل واحد منهم عشرة خواتم 
يعني كل واحد أخذ 100 جرام هذه المائة يريد أن يصنع منها عشرة خواتم يعني حجم كل خاتم 10 جرام
فلما انتهى العمال من ذلك وجاؤوا اليه بما طلب منهم ووضع كل واحد منهم العشرة خواتم في كيس 
أخذ الصائغ هذه الأكياس ووزنها فكان الحجم 990 جرام لا 1000 جرام
يعني أحد العمال غش في ذلك
فكيف يمكن للصائغ أن يعرف كيس الغاش من العمال بوزن الأكياس مرة واحدة فقط ؟؟

قيود تخرج حلولا غير مطلوبة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يكون الحل بتفقد الأكياس كيسا كيسا لأن في كل كيس عشرة خواتم ولكن هذا العامل الذي غشّ نقص من كل خاتم 1جرام فكان مجموع الناقص 10 جرام ولذلك كان الوزن 990جرام

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الميزان ليس من ذوي الكفتين بل له كفة واحدة يعني ميزان رقمي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المطلوب عدم تكرار الرقم بمعني لا يكون الحل أن تضع الأكياس على الميزان ثم ترفع كيسا كيسا فإذا نقص مع كل كيس 10 جرا لم يكن هو المقصود وإلا كان هو المقصود

----------


## عيد فهمي

يأخذ من الكيس الأول خاتما ومن الثاني اثنين ومن الثالث ثلاثة ...  وهكذا حتى يأخذ من العاشر عشرة ويضعهم على الميزان
المفروض أن يكون وزنهم = 550 جرام
فإذا نقص وزنهم عن ذلك:
جراما واحدا كان الغاشّ هو الأول
أو جرامين كان الثاني
أو ثلاثة كان الثالث .... وهكذا

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> المفروض أن يكون وزنهم = 55 جرام


تصويب :
المفروض أن يكون وزنهم = 550جرام. لأن وزن الخاتم الواحد 10 جرامات، ومجموع الخواتم 55 خاتما.

وسبق نحو هذا اللغز  :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=9411

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز الثالث

عطل الكهرباء في إحدى المطاعم . فقدم خادم المطعم لأحد الزبائن صحنا من الأرز عليها دجاج ، وكوبا من الماء ، مع طماطم واحد وحبتين من ليمون ، مصحوبا بالسكينة ، وكبريت لإشعال نور المشكاة .
لكن الزبون رمى الأرز والدجاج إلى الأرض . وإثره عاد الكهرباء كما كان ، فظهر الأوساخ بالبلاط . ففزع الخادم من فعله . إلا أنه زاد ذلك بأن وضع الماء على الصحن حتى امتلأ . فأنكره الخادم واشتد عليه غضبه . فقال الزبون مسخرا : "إن استعطت أن تملأ الكوب أو أكثره بهذه المياه من غير مس الصحن ولا تحريكه ، أعطيك ألف ريال !" .
وبعد دقائق ، مضي ذلك الخادم بألف ريال في محفظته . فكيف نجح الجادم في إنجاز ذلك التحدى مع ما يبدو من استحالته ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز الرابع :

عندنا 3 زجاجات : أكبرها بحجم 8 رطل وهي مملوءة بالماء ، وتليها زجاجة 5 رطل ثم زجاجة 3 رطل وهما فارعتان .

سؤال : كيف نجعل أحد الزجاجات يملؤها 4 رطلا من الماء لا أقل ولا أكثر ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> اللغز الرابع :عندنا 3 زجاجات : أكبرها بحجم 8 رطل وهي مملوءة بالماء ، وتليها زجاجة 5 رطل ثم زجاجة 3 رطل وهما فارعتان .
> سؤال : كيف نجعل أحد الزجاجات يملؤها 4 رطلا من الماء لا أقل ولا أكثر ؟


نملأ الزجاجة 3 رطل إلى نهايتها.
نسكب مافيها في الزجاجة 5 رطل
نملأ الزجاجة 3 رطل مرة أخرى إلى نهايتها.
نسكب منها في الزجاجة 5 رطل حتى تمتلئ ويبقى في الزجاجة 3 رطل (رطلا واحدا).
نسكب ما في الزجاجة 5 رطل كله في الزجاجة 8 رطل
الرطل الوحيد الموجود في الزجاجة 3 رطل نسكبه في الزجاجة 5 رطل.
نملأ الزجاجة 3 رطل مرة أخرى إلى نهايتها.
نسكب ما فيها في الزجاجة 5 رطل.
فيكون مجموع ما في الزجاجة 5 رطل هو 4 رطل.
وهو المطلوب

----------


## عيد فهمي

> اللغز الثالث
> عطل الكهرباء في إحدى المطاعم . فقدم خادم المطعم لأحد الزبائن صحنا من الأرز عليها دجاج ، وكوبا من الماء ، مع طماطم واحد وحبتين من ليمون ، مصحوبا بالسكينة ، وكبريت لإشعال نور المشكاة .
> لكن الزبون رمى الأرز والدجاج إلى الأرض . وإثره عاد الكهرباء كما كان ، فظهر الأوساخ بالبلاط . ففزع الخادم من فعله . إلا أنه زاد ذلك بأن وضع الماء على الصحن حتى امتلأ . فأنكره الخادم واشتد عليه غضبه . فقال الزبون مسخرا : "إن استعطت أن تملأ الكوب أو أكثره بهذه المياه من غير مس الصحن ولا تحريكه ، أعطيك ألف ريال !" .
> وبعد دقائق ، مضي ذلك الخادم بألف ريال في محفظته . فكيف نجح الجادم في إنجاز ذلك التحدى مع ما يبدو من استحالته ؟


يشعل النار داخل الكوب ويضعه منكوسا فوق الصحن فيصعد الماء في الكوب نتيجة لتفريغ الهواء كما يحدث في الحجامة.

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيك أخي عيد . . . أنت فارس هذا الميدان .

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

لغز الزجاجات له حل آخر.

----------


## عيد فهمي

لابد أن يكون عدد خطواته أقل 
وإلا لو كان مساويا فلا جديد
ولو كان أكثر فهناك عدد لا نهائي من الحلول فيسكب من هنا إلى هناك ومن هناك إلى هنا وهكذا
مش كده ولا إيه (ابتسامة)

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

هذا اللغز له حلان لا غير.
بالمناسبة أعرف هذا اللغز منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عيد فهمي

سأعطيك حلا من الحلول اللا نهائية:
   نسكب من 8 في 5 حتى نهايته
ثم نسكب من 5 في 3 حتى نهايته
ثم نسكب من  3 في 8
ثم نسكب من 5 في 3 (2)
ثم نسكب من 8  في 5 حتى نهايته
ثم نسكب من 3 في 8
ثم نسكب من 5 في 3 حتى نهايته
ثم نسكب من 3 في 8
ثم .......
أنا تعبت حد يكمل (ابتسامة)

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

كل ما ذكرتَه سيرجع إلى الحل الثاني الذي سأذكره لك، وخطواته أقل من حلك الأول :
1 - نسكب من 8 في 5.
2 - ثم نسكب من 5 في 3.
8 فيها 3 أرطال، و5 فيها رطلان، و3 فيها 3 أرطال.
3 - نسكب من 3 في 8.
4 - ونسكب الرطلان من 5 في 3.
8 فيها 6 أرطال، و5 فارغة، و3 فيها رطلان.
5 - نسكب من 8 في 5.
6 - ثم نسكب من 5 في 3 التي فيها رطلان.
النتيجة 5 فيها 4 أرطال وهو المطلوب.

6 خطوات، حلك الأول 8 خطوات. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عيد فهمي

أحسنت

----------


## نضال مشهود

أحسنت أخي الأبياري . . . لكن الفضل للمبتدى وإن أحسن المقتدي (ابتسامة)

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

فهاتِ التاليَ من ألغازك
ولعلنا أن نكون له 
بورك فيكم

----------


## نضال مشهود

***** ::: هدية العيد ::: *****
((((((((((( عيد سعيد مبارك . . . عسى الله أن يتقبل منا أعمالنا ويكفر عنا سيئاتنا ! )))))))))))
اللغز الخامس :

هذا لغز لطيف لا يحسن حله إلا الأساطين الجهابذة المتخصصون (ابتسامة) ؛
فيا ترى من له منكم يا أحباب القلوب . . ؟
أبشر برحمة الله ، ففوق كل ذي علم عليم !

والمدة أيها الإخوة : سنة كاملة ، أي لغاية يوم النحر في السنة القادمة بإذن الله تعالى :

يقيم خمسة من الطلبة الوافدين الذين قدموا من بلاد مختلفة في غرف الحناح الأيمن من الدور الثاني بالمبنى الجديد لسكن الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة . وهؤلاء الطلبة لوَّن كلٌّ منهم باب غرفته وجدارها بلون يختلف عن الذي لصاحبه . ومن العجيب أنهم يدرسون في كليات مختلفة ويتخصص كل واحد منهم الآن في البحث في منهج إمام معين بما يخص كُليَّته . فيبحث أحدهم في منهج الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله في علم معين يتعلق بكليته ، وآخر يدرس منهج الطبري رحمه الله في فن معين كذلك ، وهكذا إلى آخر الخمسة . وأعجب من ذلك ، أن لكل واحد من هؤلاء الطلبة مشروب مفضَّل لا يشارك في ذلك غيره . فأحدهم يفضل شرب الشاي ، والآخر يفضل الحليب ، والباقي يفضل كل منهم شرب العصير أو القهوة أو الزمزم .

السؤال : أيهم الذي يبحث في الإمام الطبري ؟
اذكر كل واحد من جنسية هؤلاء الطلبة والكلية التي التحق بها مع ذكر الإمام الذي يبحث فيه ولون غرفة ذلك الطالب والمشروب المفضّل عنده ، كُلا على حدة !

وهذه إشارات للوصول إلى الحل السديد :

1- الطالب الكويتي يدرس في كلية الشريعة ؛
2- الطالب المغربي يسكن في الغرفة الحمراء ؛
3- صاحب الغرفة الخضراء يفضل شرب القهوة ؛
4- الطالب المصري يبحث في ابن القيم رحمه الله ؛
5- الطالب الصومالي يسكن بجانب الغرفة الزرقاء ؛
6- صاحب الغرفة الصفراء يدرس في كلية الحديث ؛
7- الطالب الإندونيسي يفضل شرب الشاي على غيره ؛
8- وصاحب الغرفة الوسطى لا يرم لشرب الحليب بديلا ؛
9- وأما الطالب بكلية اللغة ، فهو يفضل عصائر الفواكه ؛
10- غرفة الطالب الصومالي هي آخر الغرف من ناحية اليمين ؛
11- الغرفة الخضراء تقع على يسار الغرفة البيضاء جنبا بجنب ؛
12- تقع غرفة الطالب الذي يدرس في كلية التفسير بجانب الطالب الذي يفضل شرب الزمزم ؛
13- الطالب بكلية أصول الدين يبحث في منهج ابن رجب رحمه الله في تقرير العقائد وعرضها ؛
14- الطالب الذي يدرس في كلية التفسير ساكن بجانب غرفة الباحث في الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله ؛
15- والطالب الذي يبحث في ابن حجر رحمه الله يسكن بجانب الطالب الذي يدرس في كلية الحديث ، فيستفيد من أخيه كثيرا ؛

فائدة : قيل أن (أينستين) زعم أنه لا يحل لغزي هذا إلا 2 في المائة من سكان المعمورة . فهل أنت - يا أُخَيَّ الذكيَّ - من هؤلاء ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تفضل الحل يا أخي الكريم:

الأولى .............. الثانية .............. الثالثة .............. الرابعة .............. الخامسة
صفراء .............. زرقاء .............. حمراء   .............. بيضاء .............. خضراء
زمزم ................ شاي .............. حليب .............. عصير .............. قهوة
حديث ............. تفسير ........... أصول دين ............. لغة .............. شريعة
صومالي .......... إندونيسي ............ مغربي .............. مصري ............. كويتي
الشافعي ......... ابن حجر ........... ابن رجب .......... ابن القيم ............ الطبري

----------


## نضال مشهود

أحسنتم يا شيخنا . . . فبارك الله فيكم .

نسيت أن أقول إن المطلوب شرح طرق الاستنتاج ، لا مجرد ذكر الحلول .

ودمتم بخير .

----------


## نضال مشهود

---::::::: تابع ( ’ هدية العيد ‘ ) :::::::---
اللغز السابع :

بمناسبة العيد المبارك ، وزّع المشرفون كذا عدة من الحاسوب المحمول لأعضاء المجلس المتفوقين .
والمبلغ التي ينفقها المشرفوع لشراء هذه الهدايا المتماثلة هي 1،111،111 ر.س. فقط لا غير .

فكم عدد هولاء الأعضاء وما ثمن كل حاسوب ؟ (ملاحظة : الهلالات لا وجود لها) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز الثامن :

أراد أحد الأفاضل من أعضاء المجلس العلمي أن يتصدق ببعض أمواله إلى تسعة مراكز من المراكز الإسلامية بلندن ؛
ففتح خزينته ، فإذا بها عشرة مجموعات من الذهب بكل مجموعة عشرة أذهاب وزن كل ذهبة منها كيلو واحد .
لكنه علم أن إحدى هذه المجموعات - من غير تعيين - تنقص أذهابها عن كمال الوزن بجرام واحد ؛
فترك الفاضل تلك التى نقصت لشدة امتثاله لقول الربّ تعالى : (ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه) .

فما أقل الوزنات التي احتاجها ذلك الكريم لمعرفة المجموعة المعلولة ؟ وكيف ذلك ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز التاسع :

وفي بيت عمي أتت العمة بشنطة العيد فيها ثلاث حبات من التفاح الشرقي الكبير الحجم ؛
فوزعتها لأولادها الثلاثة ، كل تفاح لكل نفر .

والغريب أنه بقي في الشنطة بعد ذلك تفاح واحد ، مع أن زمن المعجزات قد مضت .
فنظرتُ إلى التفاحة وكأنها ابتسمت في وجهي وفمي وبطني . فكيف حصل ذلك الأمر ؟!

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز العاشر :

جاء المؤذنان أحمد ومحمود إلى الشيخ إمام المسجد لسؤاله عدد الأضاحي اليوم من الخروف والبقر .

فقال الشيخ : كلا الخروف والبقر ، عددهما أكثر من واحد .
فقال أحمد ومحمود سويا : يا سيدي ، هذا لا يكفي !
قال الشيخ : حاصل ضربهما أقل من مائة .
قالا : لم يعد كافيا يا شيخنا ، فقرِّبهما أكثر !

فقال الشيخ لأحمد : حاصل الضرب يساوي عدد الكتب في مكتبة أبيك .
وقال لمحمود : مجموع العددين يساوي سنّ عمك .

قال أحمد : طيب ، لكنه لم يكف بعد !
(وكان محمود لا يدري ما دراه أحمد من عدد الكتب ، كما لا معرفة لأحمد بسن عمه المذكور)
قال محمود : إذن ، عرفت لماذا عجز الأخ أحمد عن معرفة العددين مع خبرته بمكتبة أبيه .

ثم بعد هنيهة ، تبسم أحمد فكبّر الله تكبيرًا ، وأهلّ بصوت قوي : عرفت الآن العددين يا شيخنا !
وقال محمود عقبه : وأنا كذلك عرفتهما ، فـالله أكبر لا إله إلا هو ، ولله الحمد !!

السؤال : كم عدد الأضاحي من الخروف والبقر ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أحسنتم يا شيخنا . . . فبارك الله فيكم .
> نسيت أن أقول إن المطلوب شرح طرق الاستنتاج ، لا مجرد ذكر الحلول .
> ودمتم بخير .


ليس لك إلا أن تسألني سؤالا واحدا (ابتسامة)

طريقة الحل التي اتبعتها طويلة جدا، وربما يكون هناك طرق أخصر للحل، ولكن هذا ما كان.
ويعتمد الحل الذي عملته على إنشاء عدد كبير من الجداول التي تحدد العلاقات المختلفة.
- فمثلا صنعت جدولا للعلاقة بين الجنسية واللون، وجدولا للعلاقة بين المشروب والقسم، وهكذا.
- وجعلت ترتيب الحجرات هو الأساس الذي يكون حاكما على البقية لأن المعطيات فيها عدة أشياء ترتيبية.
- فبدأت من أن غرفة الصومالي أقصى اليمين وبجانبه صاحب الغرفة الزرقاء وبجانبه صاحب الحليب وهكذا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اللغز التاسع :
> 
> وفي بيت عمي أتت العمة بشنطة العيد فيها ثلاث حبات من التفاح الشرقي الكبير الحجم ؛
> فوزعتها لأولادها الثلاثة ، كل تفاح لكل نفر .
> 
> والغريب أنه بقي في الشنطة بعد ذلك تفاح واحد ، مع أن زمن المعجزات قد مضت .
> فنظرتُ إلى التفاحة وكأنها ابتسمت في وجهي وفمي وبطني . فكيف حصل ذلك الأمر ؟!


لأنك أحد أولادها الثلاثة، وأخذت تفاحتك بالشنطة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اللغز الثامن :
> 
> أراد أحد الأفاضل من أعضاء المجلس العلمي أن يتصدق ببعض أمواله إلى تسعة مراكز من المراكز الإسلامية بلندن ؛
> ففتح خزينته ، فإذا بها عشرة مجموعات من الذهب بكل مجموعة عشرة أذهاب وزن كل ذهبة منها كيلو واحد .
> لكنه علم أن إحدى هذه المجموعات - من غير تعيين - تنقص أذهابها عن كمال الوزن بجرام واحد ؛
> فترك الفاضل تلك التى نقصت لشدة امتثاله لقول الربّ تعالى : (ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه) .
> 
> فما أقل الوزنات التي احتاجها ذلك الكريم لمعرفة المجموعة المعلولة ؟ وكيف ذلك ؟


سبق ذكرُ هذا اللغز في موضوع آخر وبصيغة أخرى.

وهو يحتاج إلى وزنة واحدة فقط !

والفكرة أن يرتب المجموعات أمامه من 1 إلى 10 ويأخذ من كل مجموعة عددا من القطع يساوي رقم هذه المجموعة، فيأخذ من الأولى 1 ، ومن الثانية 2 ، ومن الثالثة 3 وهكذا.
فيكون مجموع القطع التي يأخذها 55 قطعة، والمفترض أن يكون وزنها 55 كيلو.
ولكنه لا بد أن يجد نقصا، فإذا وجدها تنقص جراما واحدا فالنقص في المجموعة الأولى، وإن وجدها تنقص جرامين فالنقص في الثانية وهكذا.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ليس لك إلا أن تسألني سؤالا واحدا (ابتسامة)


وأنا في ردي المشار إليه لم أكن سائلا ألبتة ، وإنما أخبرتكم بنسياني  (ابتسامة)



> طريقة الحل التي اتبعتها طويلة جدا، وربما يكون هناك طرق أخصر للحل، ولكن هذا ما كان.
> ويعتمد الحل الذي عملته على إنشاء عدد كبير من الجداول التي تحدد العلاقات المختلفة.
> - فمثلا صنعت جدولا للعلاقة بين الجنسية واللون، وجدولا للعلاقة بين المشروب والقسم، وهكذا.
> - وجعلت ترتيب الحجرات هو الأساس الذي يكون حاكما على البقية لأن المعطيات فيها عدة أشياء ترتيبية.
> - فبدأت من أن غرفة الصومالي أقصى اليمين وبجانبه صاحب الغرفة الزرقاء وبجانبه صاحب الحليب وهكذا.


طريقة جميلة ومنطقية ! وقد كنت حللت هذا اللغز بطريقة مشابهة . لكن وظيفتى كانت أصعب بعض الشيء ، لأن غرفة الصومالي هنالك لم تكن تحدد بالضبط : أهي الأقصى من ناحية اليمين أم الأقصى من ناحية الشمال ؟ وبدأت بافتراض الثاني ، حتى وصلت عند "طريق الجنازة" ، فأرجع إلى الوراء لأنتقل إلى الأول .

أحسنتم شيخنا في الإجابة على الثامن والتاسع ، وإن كان في بعضها حشو .

وبانتظار . . الإجابة على اللغز العاشر قبل أن تغادرنا أيام التشريق :
http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...1&postcount=49

فإن التضحية بعد الخروج من وقتها الشرعي ، صدقة من الصدقات ؛ أو هدية من الهدايا :
http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...3&postcount=46

ودمتم /

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أحسنتم في الإجابة على الثامن والتاسع ، وإن كان في بعضها حشو .


ليتك تتكرم ببيان موضع الحشو

----------


## نضال مشهود

موضع الحشو :



> لأنك أحد أولادها الثلاثة، وأخذت تفاحتك بالشنطة (ابتسامة)


كيف أكون ولدا لعمتي ؟!
والصحيح من الإجابة :
أن أحد أولادها - وهو أكرمهم للضيوف - أخذ تفاحته ووضعها في الشنطة ثم أعطاه إيّاي قائلا : "هدية العمر!" (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ---::::::: تابع ( ’ هدية العيد ‘ ) :::::::---
> اللغز السابع :
> 
> بمناسبة العيد المبارك ، وزّع المشرفون كذا عدة من الحاسوب المحمول لأعضاء المجلس المتفوقين .
> والمبلغ التي ينفقها المشرفون لشراء هذه الهدايا المتماثلة هي 1،111،111 ر.س. فقط لا غير .
> 
> فكم عدد هولاء الأعضاء وما ثمن كل حاسوب ؟ (ملاحظة : الهلالات لا وجود لها) .


للرفع والتمرين

----------


## نضال مشهود

> اللغز العاشر :
> 
> جاء المؤذنان أحمد ومحمود إلى الشيخ إمام المسجد لسؤاله عدد الأضاحي اليوم من الخروف والبقر .
> فقال الشيخ : كلا الخروف والبقر ، عددهما أكثر من واحد .
> فقال أحمد ومحمود سويا : يا سيدي ، هذا لا يكفي !
> قال الشيخ : حاصل ضربهما أقل من مائة .
> قالا : لم يعد كافيا يا شيخنا ، فقرِّبهما أكثر !
> فقال الشيخ لأحمد : حاصل الضرب يساوي عدد الكتب في مكتبة أبيك .
> وقال لمحمود : مجموع العددين يساوي سنّ عمك .
> ...


للرفع والتمكين (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز الحادي عشر :

يفكر قائد الجيش في الغلبة على الخصوم ،
والواقع أن الجيشين متعادلين في العدد والعدة ،
ولكلٍّ ثلاث فرق : فرقة قوية ، وفرقة متوسطة ، وفرقة ضعيفة .
وشرط الحرب أن تتقابل فرقة بفرقة ثم فرقة بفرقة إلى النهاية ،
والحاصل على أكثر الغلبة هو الفائز لها .

فما هي الطريقة الرياضية المنطقية للحصول على النصر لجيس هذا القائد المسكين ؟
ساعده يا أُخيَّ ولا تدع نفسك قاعدا معتكف اليدين لا تتحرك ولا تحرك ساكنًا كما يقولون  (ابتسامة الحائر)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ---::::::: تابع ( ’ هدية العيد ‘ ) :::::::---
> اللغز السابع :
> 
> بمناسبة العيد المبارك ، وزّع المشرفون كذا عدة من الحاسوب المحمول لأعضاء المجلس المتفوقين .
> والمبلغ التي ينفقها المشرفون لشراء هذه الهدايا المتماثلة هي 1،111،111 ر.س. فقط لا غير .
> 
> فكم عدد هولاء الأعضاء وما ثمن كل حاسوب ؟ (ملاحظة : الهلالات لا وجود لها) .


عدد الأجهزة:  239
ثمن الحاسوب: 4649
نوع الحاسوب: لابتوب إتش بي ( ابتسامة )

----------


## نضال مشهود

> عدد الأجهزة:  239
> ثمن الحاسوب: 4649
> نوع الحاسوب: لابتوب إتش بي ( ابتسامة )


جميل قوي قوي قوي قوي يا شيخنا ،
حتى قالت نفسي : يا ليتنى أكون من هؤلاء الأعضاء ،
قلتُ : ويحكِ ! بل ليتكِ مضمومة من بين هؤلاء الكرماء !!

----------


## عيد فهمي

> عدد الأجهزة:  239
> ثمن الحاسوب: 4649
> نوع الحاسوب: لابتوب إتش بي ( ابتسامة )


أما الأول والثاني فعرفنا أنه من لعبة الأعداد الأولية.
أما الثالث فما المانع أن يكون الحل هكذا:
عدد الأجهزة: 4649
ثمن الحاسوب: 239
نوع الحاسوب: ديسك توب تجميع، بروسيسور 486،  هارد 100 ميجا، رامات 4 إس دي، شاشة 14" أبيض وأسود. (ابتسامة)
وأهه كل توفير (ابتسامة أخرى)
وبعدين ده كان في العيد يا مولانا، وشوف احنا النهارده كام؟
وبيقولوا: بعد العيد مفيش كعك، ومفيش حمّص بعد المولد ما ينفض.
ودمتم بعافية.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> اللغز الحادي عشر :
> 
> يفكر قائد الجيش في الغلبة على الخصوم ،
> والواقع أن الجيشين متعادلين في العدد والعدة ،
> ولكلٍّ ثلاث فرق : فرقة قوية ، وفرقة متوسطة ، وفرقة ضعيفة .
> وشرط الحرب أن تتقابل فرقة بفرقة ثم فرقة بفرقة إلى النهاية ،
> والحاصل على أكثر الغلبة هو الفائز لها .
> 
> فما هي الطريقة الرياضية المنطقية للحصول على النصر لجيش(تصحيح) هذا القائد المسكين ؟
> ساعده يا أُخيَّ ولا تدع نفسك قاعدا معتكف اليدين لا تتحرك ولا تحرك ساكنًا كما يقولون  (ابتسامة الحائر)


1- فرقته القوية مع الفرقة الضعيفة
2- فرقته المتوسطة مع الفرقة القوية
3- فرقته الضعيفة مع الفرقة المتوسطة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أما الثالث فما المانع أن يكون الحل هكذا:
> عدد الأجهزة: 4649
> ثمن الحاسوب: 239
> نوع الحاسوب: ديسك توب تجميع، بروسيسور 486،  هارد 100 ميجا، رامات 4 إس دي، شاشة 14" أبيض وأسود. (ابتسامة)
> وأهه كل توفير (ابتسامة أخرى)
> وبعدين ده كان في العيد يا مولانا، وشوف احنا النهارده كام؟
> وبيقولوا: بعد العيد مفيش كعك، ومفيش حمّص بعد المولد ما ينفض.
> ودمتم بعافية.


وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل
يا شيخنا لو حتى جهاز إكس تي من غير شاشة خالص مش هيكون بالسعر ده ( ابتسامة )
وبعدين لو افترضنا جدلا أن هناك جهازا بهذا السعر، يبقى هتخلي الأعضاء يدعوا علينا ولا مؤاخذة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل الصواب:
- فرقته القوية مع الفرقة المتوسطة
- فرقته المتوسطة مع الفرقة الضعيفة
- فرقته الضعيفة مع الفرق القوية

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل
> يا شيخنا لو حتى جهاز إكس تي من غير شاشة خالص مش هيكون بالسعر ده ( ابتسامة )


ممكن عندكم يا مولانا
لكن عندنا المولات بتعلن عن أجهزة مستعملة بالشاشة تبدأ من 300 جنيه
بس الجهاز بتجيبو تعملو حصّالة أو عشّة كتاكيت (ما ينفعش فراخ علشان حجمه) والناس بتشتري أي حاجة تفرح بيها العيال ومش لازم يشتغل.
وانت عارف ان الجنيه المسكين بتاعنا جنب الريال اللي عندكم بقى مئزعر خالص
وعلشان تجيب حاجة نضيفة هتبيع حد من عيالك
ربنا يكشف عنا الغلاء
آمين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ممكن عندكم يا مولانا
> لكن عندنا المولات بتعلن عن أجهزة مستعملة بالشاشة تبدأ من 300 جنيه
> بس الجهاز بتجيبو تعملو حصّالة أو عشّة كتاكيت (ما ينفعش فراخ علشان حجمه) والناس بتشتري أي حاجة تفرح بيها العيال ومش لازم يشتغل.


أضحك الله سنك يا شيخنا الفاضل ................ ( قوية بصراحة )

حصالة ممكن علشان العيال تعرف تحوش لها قرش أبيض ينفع في اليوم الأسود
إنما عشة كتاكيت صعبة شوية علشان أنفلونزا الطيور ( ابتسامة )

----------


## نضال مشهود

الشيخين الفاضلين . . عيد وأبا مالك حفظكما الله .
لكما منى بركلات وفتحلات مع ضحكلات وجزكلات طيبة .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> اللغز العاشر :
> 
> جاء المؤذنان أحمد ومحمود إلى الشيخ إمام المسجد لسؤاله عدد الأضاحي اليوم من الخروف والبقر .
> 
> فقال الشيخ : كلا الخروف والبقر ، عددهما أكثر من واحد .
> فقال أحمد ومحمود سويا : يا سيدي ، هذا لا يكفي !
> قال الشيخ : حاصل ضربهما أقل من مائة .
> قالا : لم يعد كافيا يا شيخنا ، فقرِّبهما أكثر !
> 
> ...


عادي جدا.
أحمد ومحمود كل منهما يخبر الآخر بالمجهول بالنسبة له
فيخبر أحمد محمودا بعدد الكتب في مكتبة أبيه.
وكذلك يخبر محمود أحمدَ بسن عمه.
فيصبح عندنا معادلتان في مجهولين س، ص هما: (حيث نفرض ( س ) عدد الخراف ، ( ص ) عدد البقر)
1- س + ص = عدد سني عم محمود (وهو معلوم)
2- س ص = عدد الكتب في مكتبة والد أحمد (وهو معلوم) 
وبالتعويض في إحداهما عن الآخر ينتج الحل
أي بالتعويض من (2) في (1)
إذًا:
---- عدد الكتب (معروف)-------------
س + ــــــــــ = عدد السنين (معروف)
-------- س-------------------
وهنا المجهول واحد هو (س) فيعرف بسهولة
ثم يعوض عنه في المعادلة (1) فنعرف قيمة ( ص )
ويكون حل هذا اللغز معتمدا على قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## نضال مشهود

هذه الحيلة لا تنجح   :Smile:   ، فإن السؤال يقول :

كم عدد الأضاحي من الخروف والبقر ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> (1) س + ص = عدد سني عم محمود (وهو معلوم)
> (2) س * ص = عدد الكتب في مكتبة والد أحمد (وهو معلوم) 
> وبالتعويض في إحداهما عن الآخر ينتج الحل
> أي بالتعويض من (2) في (1)
> إذًا:
> ---- عدد الكتب (معروف)-------------
> س + ــــــــــ = عدد السنين (معروف)
> -------- س-------------------
> وهنا معادلة فيها مجهول واحد هو ( س ) فيعرف بسهولة جدا جدا جدا
> ثم يعوض عنه في المعادلة (1) فنعرف قيمة ( ص ) بسهولة جدا جدا جدا


فيكون عدد الخراف هو: س
ويكون عدد البقر هو: ص
أين الحيلة إذًا؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

السين والصاد ليسا عددا ، بل هما رمزان
( أو هما "جنس العدد" و "نوعه"     لا     "عين العدد" ولا "فرده" ولا "شخصه" ،
فلا يوصف بالمخلوقية ، مع أن " الأبقر " و " الخرفان " لهذه الأضحية مخلوقات متحققة في الخارج  :Smile:  ) .

يقول ( الصبان ) في حاشيته على شرح ( الأشموني ) لألفية ( ابن مالك ) - رحم الله النحاة :

" [ العدد ] هو ما ساوى نصف مجموع حاشيتيه القريبتين أو البعيدتين على السواء . كالاثنين ؛ فإن حاشيته السفلى واحد ، والعليا ثلاثة ، ومجموع ذلك أربعة ، ونصف الأربعة اثنان ، وهو المطلوب . من ثم ، قيل : الواحد ليس بعدد ، لأنه لا حاشية له سفلى "

قال من سماه أبوه نضالا :

" هذا الأخير فيه نظر ، فإن ( الواحد ) له في العصر التكنولوجي حاشية سفلى يسمى ( صفرا ) ،
ومعلوم أن ( 2 + 0 = 2  ) و أن ( نصف 2 = 1 ) "

فما الحاشية العليا والسفلى لتلك ( س ) التي يدعى المدعى كرمًا أنها عدد البقر ؟ وما مجموعهما ؟!
وما حاشية ( ص ) العليا والسفلى وما مجموعهما ؟!

هل حاشيتا ( س ) هما : ( ز ) و ( ش ) ، ومجموعهما : ( زششز ) ؟!!
وهل حاشيتا ( ص ) هما : ( ش ) و ( ض ) ومجموعهما : ( شضشضشضشضضشسشضشض  ضضشضشض ) ؟!؟!

لا شك أن الفاضل الكريم صاحب الحيلة سيقول بجبته ورداءه :

الحاشية العليا لـ ( س ) هو ( س + 1 ) ، وحاشيتها السفلى : (س - 1 ) ، ومجموعهما : (س ) وهو المطلوب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## نضال مشهود

يبدو أن اللغز أعجز الإخوة إعجازا كاملا . . وما هكذا كنا نتوقع .

فالآن . . . . . . . . إلى اللغز التالى السهل الميسر بإذن الله تعالى :

----------


## نضال مشهود

اللغز الثانى عشر :

قال قائل : أنا الآن أكذب .

فهل هو صادق ؟

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

لو كان صادقا لكان كاذبا في وصفه: إذا هو كاذب
ولو كان كاذبا لكان صادقا في قوله: إذا هو كاذب
وهذه تعتمد على علاقة السالب مع الموجب
فهنا الموجب هو الصدق ، والسالب هو الكذب
(+) مع (-) = (-)
(-) مع (+) = (-)
فالحل في الحالتين: كاذب
تنبيه: لست صاحب هذا الحل

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

لو كان صادقا لكان كاذبا في وصفه: إذا هو كاذب
ولو كان كاذبا لكان صادقا في قوله: إذا هو كاذب
وهذه تعتمد على علاقة السالب مع الموجب
فهنا الموجب هو الصدق ، والسالب هو الكذب
(+) مع (-) = (-)
(-) مع (+) = (-)
فالحل في الحالتين: كاذب
تنبيه: لست صاحب هذا الحل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا يعتمد على معنى (الصدق) و(الكذب) و(الآن).
ويعتمد أيضا على إثبات الواسطة بين الصدق والكذب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كيف نقول ( هو صادق في قوله )، ومع ذلك نقول ( إذن هو كاذب ) ؟!

هذه المعضلة معروفة في المنطق، وأظنها تدعى ( متناقضة أبيمنيدس ) إن لم أكن واهما.

وأذكر أني قرأت قصة من قصص ( الخيال العلمي ) تعتمد عليها، بناء على أنه ليس لها حل.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> لو كان صادقا لكان كاذبا في وصفه: إذا هو كاذب
> ولو كان كاذبا لكان صادقا في قوله: إذا هو كاذب
> وهذه تعتمد على علاقة السالب مع الموجب
> فهنا الموجب هو الصدق ، والسالب هو الكذب
> (+) مع (-) = (-)
> (-) مع (+) = (-)
> فالحل في الحالتين: كاذب
> تنبيه: لست صاحب هذا الحل


الحل خطأ .

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> كيف نقول ( هو صادق في قوله )، ومع ذلك نقول ( إذن هو كاذب ) ؟!


المسألة كلها افتراض رياضي
فلو قلنا هو صادق في قوله فيكون كاذبا باعترافه.
ولو قلنا هو كاذب في قوله فيكون كاذبا بقولنا.
وهذا ليس حلي

----------


## نضال مشهود

> كيف نقول ( هو صادق في قوله )، ومع ذلك نقول ( إذن هو كاذب ) ؟!
> 
> هذه المعضلة معروفة في المنطق، وأظنها تدعى ( متناقضة أبيمنيدس ) إن لم أكن واهما.
> 
> وأذكر أني قرأت قصة من قصص ( الخيال العلمي ) تعتمد عليها، بناء على أنه ليس لها حل.


بل له " حل " .
وهذه المشكلة - مشكلة Liar Paradox - من أحد المرتكزات لنظرية نسبية المنطق أو ما سموه بـ Paraconsistent Logic ، أي : المنطق اللامنطقي . . أو : جنووون  (!)

----------


## ذرة ضوء

> اللغز الثانى عشر :
> 
> قال قائل : أنا الآن أكذب .
> 
> فهل هو صادق ؟


الجواب: نعم صادق في إخباره لنا بأنه الآن يكذب.

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

لو كانت ليس لها حل كما يقول شيخنا فوضعها على هيئة لغز خطأ
وهي تذكرني بلغز -لكن له حل- يقول:
رجل يريد أن يصل إلى بلده، وأمامه طريق له فرعان: أحدهما فيه وصوله، والآخر فيه هلاكه، وهو لا يستطيع أن يميزهما، ويقف على رأس الطريق أخوان، أحدهما كاذب لا يصدق أبدا، والآخر صادق لا يكذب أبدا، ولكنه أيضا لا يستطيع أن يميزهما.
فكيف يمكنه معرفة طريق وصوله؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وهي تذكرني بلغز -لكن له حل- يقول:
> رجل يريد أن يصل إلى بلده، وأمامه طريق له فرعان: أحدهما فيه وصوله، والآخر فيه هلاكه، وهو لا يستطيع أن يميزهما، ويقف على رأس الطريق أخوان، أحدهما كاذب لا يصدق أبدا، والآخر صادق لا يكذب أبدا، ولكنه أيضا لا يستطيع أن يميزهما.
> فكيف يمكنه معرفة طريق وصوله؟


يستعين بالصادق ويتوكل على مولاه .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هو لا يعرف أيهما الصادق وأيهما الكاذب أصلا !!

الجواب:
يسأل أيا منهما: لو سألت زميلك عن الطريق الصحيح فما الجواب؟
ثم يعكس النتيجة.

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> يستعين بالصادق ويتوكل على مولاه .


كيف يستعين بالصادق وهو لا يعرفه؟
يبدو أن الكلام لم يكن واضحا
الأخوان كل منهما يعرف الطريق الصحيح
لكن المشكلة في هذا الرجل المسكين.
فهو لا يعرف أن يميز بين الأخوين ليعرف من منهما الصادق ومن منهما الكاذب.
يعني لا يعرف الطريقين من بعضهما
وكمان لا يعرف الأخوين من بعضهما
هكذا اوضح

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> الجواب:
> يسأل أيا منهما: لو سألت زميلك عن الطريق الصحيح فما الجواب؟
> ثم يعكس النتيجة.


أحسنت شيخنا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> اللغز الثانى عشر :
> 
> قال قائل : أنا الآن أكذب .
> 
> فهل هو صادق ؟


صدقك، وهو كذوب. ( ابتسامة )

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هو لا يعرف أيهما الصادق وأيهما الكاذب أصلا !!


أنا فهمت السؤال بحمد الله .
لكن معرفة الصادق من الكاذب سهل جدا ، فلا أذكره في جوابي مصرحا .
فقط يسأل كلا منهما : هل سمعت صوتي ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> صدقك، وهو كذوب. ( ابتسامة )


الحل - مع الأسف - خطأ أيضا  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المشكلة أنه ليس له إلا سؤال واحد، فإذا سأل هذا السؤال ليعرف الصادق، فسيعرفه حقا، ولكن قد ضاعت فرصته، فليس له سؤال آخر.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> المشكلة أنه ليس له إلا سؤال واحد، فإذا سأل هذا السؤال ليعرف الصادق، فسيعرفه حقا، ولكن قد ضاعت فرصته، فليس له سؤال آخر.


من أين أتيتم بهذا الشرط شيخنا ؟
السؤال واضح :
http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...1&postcount=83

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
يبدو أن الأخ قد نسي ذكر هذا الشرط، واللغز معروف عندي من قديم، ولا يكون لغزا إلا بهذا الشرط.
وليصحح لي صاحب اللغز.

----------


## نضال مشهود

عذرا . . لم يتبين لي بعد وجه هذا الحل منكم :




> الجواب:
> يسأل أيا منهما: لو سألت زميلك عن الطريق الصحيح فما الجواب؟
> ثم يعكس النتيجة.


فكيف لو كان المسؤول هو الكاذب الذي لا يصدق أبدا ؟!

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> عذرا . . لم يتبين لي بعد وجه هذا الحل منكم :
> 
> 
> 
> فكيف لو كان المسؤول هو الكاذب الذي لا يصدق أبدا ؟!


جواب أي منهما ( الصادق أوالكاذب ) هو الطريق الذي فيه هلاكه.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> جواب أي منهما ( الصادق أوالكاذب ) هو الطريق الذي فيه هلاكه.


بل سوف يقول له الكاذب كذبًا : أنا لا أدري !

----------


## نضال مشهود

تسهيلا ( أو تعقيدا  :Smile:  ) للإخوة في حل اللغز المطروح :

http://www.islamport.com/b/1/quraans...%D2%20002.html

واذهب إلى صفحة رقم ( 1/74 ) ، واقرأ الحاشية رقم ( 3 ) .

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> بل سوف يقول له الكاذب كذبًا : أنا لا أدري !


المسألة مفترضة في كاذب لا أفاك. ( ابتسامة )

----------


## نضال مشهود

يا ابن الحلال . . . هو الكاذب الذي لا يصدق أبدا ، فكيف يكون أسعد من الأفاك ؟!
( ابتســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــامة )
إصرارك هذا - يا خوياه - بحاجة إلى عقوبة . . . وها هي عقوبتك الشهيرة :

تحلل أعضاء هذا المجلس في حجهم التحلل الأول ،
وليس لهم إذ ذاك إلا حلاق واحد له شأن غريب ،
وهو أنه قطعا يحلق لكل أحد إلا من يحلق لنفسه ،
فهل لحلاقنا هذا المسكين أن يحلق لنفسه ؟

وهذي زيادة :

مر ذلك الحلاق بإحدى المنتديات لأفراخ الزندقة ،
أعضاءها صنفان : 1- كذابون ، و 2- صادقون ؛
الكاذب منهم لا يصدق أبدا و الصادق منهم لا يكذب أبدا  :Smile:  ،
فتشاجر حلاقنا بأحدهم في النقاش وأراد حكماً من مشرفي تلك المنتدى لفصل القضية .
و تذّكر أنه ربما يكون الحكم من الكاذبين .
فأرسل حلاقنا ذلك المشرف على الخاص ،
وسأله : من الكاذبين أنت أم من الصادقين ؟
فأجابه باللغة اللاتنية التى لا يفهمها إلا هؤلاء !
فسأل مشرفا ثانيا عن معناه ، فأجابه قائلا : هو قال إنه من الكاذبين !
فتحقق الحلاق من هذا صحة الجواب من مشرف ثالث ،
فأجابه قائلا : لا تصدق ذلك الثاني ، فإنه كاذب !
فمن أي الفريقين إذن ذلك الثاني والثالث ؟
من الصادقين أم الكذابين . . ؟ ولماذا ؟

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

> اللغز الثانى عشر :
> قال قائل : أنا الآن أكذب .
> فهل هو صادق ؟


لها حلّان:
الأول: هو صاذب
الثاني: هو كادق
والحل الثاني أصح

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

> تحلل أعضاء هذا المجلس في حجهم التحلل الأول ،
> وليس لهم إذ ذاك إلا حلاق واحد له شأن غريب ،
> وهو أنه قطعا يحلق لكل أحد إلا من يحلق لنفسه ،
> فهل لحلاقنا هذا المسكين أن يحلق لنفسه ؟


يمكنه أن يقصّر وتحلله صحيح، وهذا ما يفعله غالب الناس في التحلل الأول ليجدوا ما يحلقونه في التحلل الثاني.
هل الحل صواب لأبلغ صاحبه؟

----------


## جهاد هاني

هل من الغاز جديدة

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يمكنه أن يقصّر وتحلله صحيح، وهذا ما يفعله غالب الناس في التحلل الأول ليجدوا ما يحلقونه في التحلل الثاني.
> هل الحل صواب لأبلغ صاحبه؟


أخي الفاضل . . . ليس هذا هو السؤال ، فمرادنا بالتحليق أعم من أن يكون تقصيرا أو تحليقا كاملا .
وانتظر الإجابة العجيبة من أخينا إبراهيم . . فإنه سريع الخاطر  :Smile:

----------


## نضال مشهود

> لها حلّان:
> الأول: هو صاذب
> الثاني: هو كادق
> والحل الثاني أصح


المطلوب : حل واحد لا غير .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل من الغاز جديدة


حللي الألغاز السابقة - بارك الله فيك - وسيأتيك ما بعدها إن شاء الله .

----------


## نضال مشهود

الحل الصحيح من اللغز الأخير
(http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...0&postcount=74) :
بل هو صادق كاذب !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل من إيضاح لهذا الحل؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

استفسار عن لغز الخرفان والبقر:
هل هو يعتمد على إحصاء الحلول واستبعاد بعضها كلغز الشقة السابق ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل من إيضاح لهذا الحل؟


القائل : أنا الآن أكذب ،

إن كان صادقا ، فلا بد أن نصدقه بأنه كاذب ؛
وإن كان كاذبا ، فهو صادق لادعائه أنه يكذب .

فعلى الأول ، يكون صادقا كاذبا ،
وعلى الثاني ، يكون كاذبا صادقا .

وفي هذا اللغز درس عظيم .
وهو أن سر الألغاز - معظمها أو جميعها :
معرفة اللوازم من المقدمات المذكورة .
ومعلوم بالمنطق الصحيح والعقل الصريح ،
أن لازم الحق حقٌّ ،
ولازم الباطل باطلٌ ،
ولازم التناقض تناقضٌ .

ولغزنا هذا مقدمته متناقض ،
فحله يجب أن يكون كذلك .
وإلا ، لا يستقيم الأمر بحال .

فقول القائل : أنا الآن أكذب ،
معناه : صدقني في أنني الآن كاذب ،
أي : أنا صادق كاذب في آن واحد .

وهذا سر معظم المجادلات العقدية والفكرية .
يسعى أهل الحق فيها لإبطال الأباطيل ببيان أنها متناقضة بناءً على تناقض مقدماتها .
عندما قالت الجهمية : " الرب لا صفات له ، فكلامه مخلوق ولا يقوم بذاته شيء من الكلام " ،
قال له أهل الحق : " نفس التخليق فعل ، وهو أيضا حصل عن القدرة والإرادة ، وهذه صفات ! " .
وعندما قالت الكلابية : " الباري لا يقوم بذاته الأفعال الإرادية ، بل الحادث هو التعلق التنجيزي " ،
قال له أهل الحق : " التعلق ليس شيئا وجوديا ، وما كان كذلك فليس بمرجح لأحد جانبي الإمكان ! "

قال شيخ الإسلام ررر في درء التعارض : ولهذا كان ابن النفيس المتطبب الفاضل يقول : ليس إلا مذهبان : مذهب أهل الحديث أو مذهب الفلاسفة . فأما هؤلاء المتكلمون فقولهم ظاهر التناقض والاختلاف . قال شيخ الإسلام في موضع لا يحضرني الآن : والفلاسفة أكثر المتناقضين .

فهذه المشكلة المذكورة في اللغر ( " معضلة الجذر الأصم " ، أو " متناقضة الكاذب " ) الذي وضعه الكريتي إپيمينيدس لا يثبت شيئا من " ارتياب المنطق " ولا " اضطرابه " . بل شأنه من أكبر دليل على استقامة المنطق الصحيح . . فإن النتيجة فيه تناسب المقدمة ، أي أن لازم المتناقض يجب أن يكون متناقضا أيضا - وهذا عين التناسق والاستقامة . طولت عليكم وكأنني دكتور في الكلية  :Smile:  فعذرا . . والسلام .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> استفسار عن لغز الخرفان والبقر:
> هل هو يعتمد على إحصاء الحلول واستبعاد بعضها كلغز الشقة السابق ؟


نعم ، هو كذلك . . لكنه من النوع السمين (ابتسامة) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أنا شرعت في محاولة لإيجاد الحل، ولكن أحتاج إلى مساعدة (ابتسامة)

فمثلا: استبعدت الأعداد الأولية من الحل، وهي عدد لا بأس به من المجموعة
ومثلا: استبعدت الأعداد التي عواملها فقط عددان أوليان؛ لأنه لو كان كذلك لعرفه ابن صاحب المكتبة مباشرة.

أريد إرشادات أخرى (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

إشارة : اقتربتم إلى الحل ، فسارعوا إلى تبيينه !  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
بقيت أعداد كثيرة ولا أدري كيف أختزل الباقي !
أو أن سني قد كبرت فصرت لا أصبر على طول التفكير (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

كم المتبقى من الأعداد يا شيخنا ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

تسهيلا للوصول إلى الحل المنشود ، أغير هنا بعض الصيغ أو أزيد :




> اللغز العاشر :
> 
> جاء المؤذنان أحمد ومحمود إلى الشيخ إمام المسجد لسؤاله عدد الأضاحي اليوم من الخروف والبقر .
> 
> فقال الشيخ : عدد الخرفان أكثر من عدد الأبقر بكثير .
> فقال أحمد ومحمود سويا : يا سيدي ، هذا لا يكفي !
> قال الشيخ : حاصل ضربهما أقل من مائة .
> قالا : لم يعد كافيا يا شيخنا ، فقرِّبهما أكثر !
> 
> ...


يبدو أن هذا التغيير سوف يسهل الشيخ أبا مالك كثيرا ويعيد لفضيلته تلك الحماسة الفتية (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

إشارة قيمة : سن العم بالطبع لا يكون المجموع بين العددين الأولين

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل بقي معكم من الصعوبة أيها السادة ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> إشارة قيمة : سن العم بالطبع لا يكون المجموع بين العددين الأولين


يعني إيه؟

ألم يقل مولانا الإمام 


> وقال لمحمود : مجموع العددين يساوي سنّ عمك .

----------


## نضال مشهود

" إشارة قيمة : سن العم بالطبع لا يكون المجموع بين العددين الأوليَّين "
فسنه مثلا لا يكون 10 سنة ، لأن 10 = 7 + 3 ( وكلاهما عدد أوليّ - أي لا يقسمه إلا 1 و نفسه ) .
ولا يكون 24 سنة ، لأن 24 = 19 + 5 .
ولا يكون 42 سنة ، لأن 42 = 37 + 5 ، أو = 31 + 11 ، أو = 19 + 23 .
وهكذا دواليك . .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> " إشارة قيمة : سن العم بالطبع لا يكون المجموع بين العددين الأولين "


تقصد ((الأوليين))
لأن ((الأولين)) مثنى ((أول)) ولذلك تعجبتُ
ركّز يا عم

----------


## نضال مشهود

التركيز خلاص يا شيخنا الحبيب  :Smile:

----------


## جهاد هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لغز جديد:/
جزار لديه خمسون شاة 
يريد ذبحها في خمسة أيام حيث أن  كل يوم يجب أن يذبح على الاقل شاة واحدة
 على أن يكون عدد الشياه التي سيذبحها في كل يوم من الايام الخمسة عدد فردي؟؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

وما هو السؤال يا أختي ؟ أسألتنا اسم الجزار . . ؟

----------


## جهاد هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أخ وليس أخت 
المراد هو كيف سيذبح الجزار هذه الشياه الخمسين على الشرط المسبق
ثم هناك لغز آخر  حيرني وهو 
له أب وأم وليس ابناً لأحد؟؟؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
معذرة أخي الكريم على الخطأ . . . فاسم (جهاد) و (نضال) و (كفاح) ، هذه فيها مشاكل .

الجزاز يذبحها عادي . . تسعة ، فتسعة ، فتسعة ، فتسعة ، ثم ذبح الباقي (في اليوم الأخير) مع شاة واحدة أخرى للزبون ( فإنه جزار ) .

وأما السؤال الثاني ، فلعل الجواب : (لهب) . فأبوه (أبو لهب) ، وأمه : (امرأة أبي لهب) ، وابنه : (من خفت موازينه) . وهو نفسه ليس ابنا لأحد .

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لغز جديد:/
> جزار لديه خمسون شاة 
> يريد ذبحها في خمسة أيام حيث أن  كل يوم يجب أن يذبح على الاقل شاة واحدة
>  على أن يكون عدد الشياه التي سيذبحها في كل يوم من الايام الخمسة عدد فردي؟؟


 هذا اللغز لاحل له. وهذا البيان : كل عدد فردي يكتب على الشكل : 2 س + 1  المعادلة إذن : (2 س + 1 ) + (2 ع + 1 ) + (2 ص + 1 ) + (2 ك + 1 ) (2 ل + 1 ) = 50 2 (س + ع + ص + ك + ل ) + 5 = 50 2 (س + ع + ص + ك + ل ) = 50 – 5 = 45 س + ع + ص + ك + ل = 45 / 2 مجموع أعداد صحيحة لا ينتج عنه عدد ناطق. اللغز لا حل له.

----------


## جهاد هاني

> الجزاز يذبحها عادي . . تسعة ، فتسعة ، فتسعة ، فتسعة ، ثم ذبح الباقي (في اليوم الأخير) مع شاة واحدة أخرى للزبون ( فإنه جزار ) .
> وأما السؤال الثاني ، فلعل الجواب : (لهب) . فأبوه (أبو لهب) ، وأمه : (امرأة أبي لهب) ، وابنه : (من خفت موازينه) . وهو نفسه ليس ابنا لأحد .


أخي نضال أضحك الله سنك 
الاجابة الاولى اجابة متهرب
والثانية ليست صحيحة وزيادة ايضاح لها 
انسان له أب وأم وليس ابن لاحد

----------


## جهاد هاني

> هذا اللغز لاحل له. وهذا البيان : كل عدد فردي يكتب على الشكل : 2 س + 1  المعادلة إذن : (2 س + 1 ) + (2 ع + 1 ) + (2 ص + 1 ) + (2 ك + 1 ) (2 ل + 1 ) = 50 2 (س + ع + ص + ك + ل ) + 5 = 50 2 (س + ع + ص + ك + ل ) = 50 – 5 = 45 س + ع + ص + ك + ل = 45 / 2 مجموع أعداد صحيحة لا ينتج عنه عدد ناطق. اللغز لا حل له.


 أخي الكريم بما أني لم اعرف حل هذا اللغز حتى الان 
اجابتك مقنعة لانها جاءت بالدليل
ولكن لعل المعادلة 
هكذا ::(2 س + 1 ) + (2 ع + 1 ) + (2 ص + 1 ) + (2 ك + 1 )+ (2 ل + 1 ) = 50

----------


## محمد محيسن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جهاد هاني
					

أخي نضال أضحك الله سنك 
الاجابة الاولى اجابة متهرب
والثانية ليست صحيحة وزيادة ايضاح لها 
انسان له أب وأم وليس ابن لاحد



بناء على قاعدة الأخ نضال :





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نضال مشهود
					

ومعلوم بالمنطق الصحيح والعقل الصريح ،
أن لازم الحق حقٌّ ،
ولازم الباطل باطلٌ ،
ولازم التناقض تناقضٌ .
ولغزنا هذا مقدمته متناقض ،
فحله يجب أن يكون كذلك .
وإلا ، لا يستقيم الأمر بحال .
.


فإن الإجابة :
أن ذلك الإنسان هو إنسان  له ابن وليس أبا أو أما لأحد !! .(ابتسامة ).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لماذا لم تستكملوا؟

----------

